# New Member



## military

Hi am military, I've been married for 1 year and have been TTC for 7 months, no luck yet.
:nope:


----------



## military

Hi am military, I've been married for 1 year and have been TTC for 7 months, no luck yet.
:nope:


----------



## Stargazer77

Hi. Nice to meet you :)


----------



## military

Thanks, was looking around trying to learn a few things, everyone has pretty pages


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:flow: Hello and Welcome :wave:


----------



## military

:happydance:Congrats! I see that you are expecting.


----------



## military

:thumbup:Thank you! "Waiting2BMommy" nice picture


----------



## booflebump

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Lover

:hi: Welcome to BnB! Good luck TTC - I'm sure it'll happen soon, it's all about the timing :D


----------



## military

:wedding:Thank You! congratulations on your marriage!


----------



## military

:headspin:Thank you very much "LOVER" I appreciate your words of encouragement! Am hopeful!


----------



## Lawhra

Welcome :)
Don't feel too down heartened, 7 months is less than average. Good luck :)


----------



## military

Maybe someone can help me with this. I my cycle began on 4th June, I've been :sex: every day sometimes twice a day, am not sure when or if I ovulated and now today I went the the bathroom and there it is, but it was not due to come until saturday, somebody tell me something, is it break through bleeding or not??HELP


----------



## military

:angel:Thank you "ProudMumOfOne" it gets to me some months!

Congrats on you pregnancy! Best wishes, safe & healthy delivery


----------



## Lawhra

There are some on here who seem to be experts! I unfortunately am not one of them but it could be implantation bleeding if it's light? I experienced implantation bleeding so do know it happens.
Sex every other day may be worth trying. I had issues with my ex (my reason for joining this site, not one positive test in over three years!) and I was advised that unless you know your OH has good sperm, every other day is best.

Just seen your second post. Thank you :D I have a nearly 9 year old so it's been a long time coming!


----------



## military

Wow your 9 year old should be excited.

Thank you I guess I need to try every other day to help :spermy:


----------



## Lawhra

He is super excited.

It might be worth a try. There are so many things to try, but I'm guessing you know so I won't patronise you by listing any. Unless you wanted to know of course!


----------



## v2007

:hi:

Wecome to the mad house :)

V xx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:

It took us 10 months to conceive.


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## mama j

Hello! Good luck on your efforts to conceive!


----------



## vaniilla

*welcome to BnB  *


----------



## military

:shrug:Yes I want to know, please tell me what to try
Thank You!


----------



## military

Thank you :flower:


----------



## military

Thank You. :smile:


----------



## military

"thank you"

Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## military

"Thank You"


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## military

Thank you :flower:


----------



## military

Thank you


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## military

thnaks and thats a real lovely picture, you really look mellow


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: xx


----------



## Coogee

Welcome!!
I'm going to add you as a friend. My OH is also in the military :)


----------



## jenniferannex

hiya welcome to BnB :wave: good luck TTC! :flower: lots of sticky baby dust for you! :dust::dust::dust: xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/poohwelcome3.gif


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: and welcome to BnB


----------

